# What Steinberger is Paul Masvidal playing these days?



## distressed_romeo (Sep 25, 2008)

I was just checking out some of the new Cynic videos to whet my appetite for 'Traced in Air' next month, and was wondering, what model Steiny is Paul using at the moment? I know he sold his old swirled one, but is this one actually new, as I don't remember seeing it in the older pictures?
Does he use the trans-trem system?


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like a GR-4R to me (R = R-Trem)

http://www.angel-ark.com/instshop/Steinberger/gr4r.jpg


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 25, 2008)

yep the the natural finished one is a GR-4r, looks like he had it stripped and oiled and installed a roland midi pickup in it. You sure he sold the marble one? It must have been recently because I saw pictures of him using that one at one of the Cynic reunion shows.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 25, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> yep the the natural finished one is a GR-4r, looks like he had it stripped and oiled and installed a roland midi pickup in it. You sure he sold the marble one? It must have been recently because I saw pictures of him using that one at one of the Cynic reunion shows.



Really? I remember him selling at least one swirled Steiny on the Aghora boards a while ago. Could be it had no takers, or he had more than one like that.

Cheers for the info guys!


----------



## Imperium (Sep 25, 2008)

Grabed these from their myspace











Regardless of which one he is using, steinbergers are DAMN sexy


----------



## Naren (Sep 25, 2008)

You know? I never liked Steinbergers before I got into Cynic, but now I'm enchanted by them.  Of course, they always have some ridiculous price tag on them like $3000 or so.


----------



## Uber Mega (Sep 25, 2008)

Do want.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Sep 26, 2008)

What guitar does Tymon use? Are they both using EMG's?


----------



## Carrion (Sep 27, 2008)

He uses a GM-4S.


----------



## Tymon (Sep 27, 2008)

Paul never sold his "swirled" Steiny (it's actually hand painted, not swirled). But it doesn't have a MIDI pickup installed and it's a little to valuable to take on the road. It's all over the new album though. It has EMGs pickups.

The brown Stein is indeed an R-trem equipped guitar. He stripped and oiled the guitar himself. It has Bare Knuckle pickups installed.

I use a GM-4S with EMGs.

We're getting into the new line of Steinberger guitars soon, really curious what they're like.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 27, 2008)

Cheers dude!

Is it the Z-types you'll be getting, with the new version of the Trans-trem?


----------



## S-O (Sep 27, 2008)

That's really cool to hear! I will drive to the closest tour stop


----------



## Harry (Sep 27, 2008)

Imperium said:


> Grabed these from their myspace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Proof you can wear your guitar really high and still look cool and be supremely metal 
Nice guitar to boot.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 2, 2008)

y'know'd be really nice... Cynic signature Steinberger GM's. Oh yes. I've been gasing so hard lately for a GM, pretty much at the top of my list.


----------



## axechain (Dec 2, 2008)

does anyone know what Bare knuckle pickup he is using?


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 3, 2008)

Tymon said:


> Paul never sold his "swirled" Steiny (it's actually hand painted, not swirled). But it doesn't have a MIDI pickup installed and it's a little to valuable to take on the road. It's all over the new album though. It has EMGs pickups.
> 
> The brown Stein is indeed an R-trem equipped guitar. He stripped and oiled the guitar himself. It has Bare Knuckle pickups installed.
> 
> ...



You two into the whole BKP thing alot, or? Maybe worth ringing up Tim and talking about an endorsement.


----------

